# STC65-485 EVC an Wago 750-881



## empty79 (1 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich habe aktuell meine Wago Steuerung (Haussteuerung) mit einer Enoceanscheibe (750-642) am Laufen. (Fensterkontakt, Fenstergriff, Feuchte-/Temperaturmessung)
  Nun möchte ich auch eine Relais ansteuern, dazu hab ich mir den Thermokon STC65-RS485 EVC bestellt und eine RS 485 Schnittstelle (Wago 750-652)
  Leider bekomme ich es nicht zum Laufen, ich habe erst mal zum Testen die bekannten Teilnehmer eingebunden um die grundsätzliche Kommunikation zu testen, leider ohne Erfolg. Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Ich füge mal Bilder an und mein Test Programm an.

  Der COM Port müsste meine Meinung nach auf 1 stehen, hab es mit 1 und 2 schon mal probiert. 
Ich möchte nachher ein Eltako Relais damit ansteuern, wenn jemand damit Erfahrung / Ideen hat, immer her damit ;-)



  Ich Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß empty







Anhang anzeigen Enocean_Test.rar


----------



## Mavorkit (1 Mai 2019)

Hi empty,

Ich hab das auf der Arbeit auch laufen. Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere, müsste der com Port 1 sein. 0 ist wenn ich mich richtig erinnere die Programmierschnittstelle. 

Die Enocean Adresse war dann die, die an dem Thermokon Gerät eingestellt ist (Bus Adresse wird nur einen Drehschalter vergeben wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Ebenfalls muss dort der Abschlusswiederstand aktiviert sein wenn es das einzigste Gerät am Bus ist.

Die Konfiguration der seriellen Schnittstellenkarte wirst du wahrscheinlich schon nach den Vorgaben von Thermokon eingestellt haben.

Wenn alles funktioniert sollten beide LEDs grün sein, eine davon blinkt beim Transfer von Daten.

Sorry wenn das jetzt alles Recht ungenau ist. Ich kann gerne morgen auf der Arbeit nochmal nachschauen. Aber vielleicht hilft dir das schon.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (3 Mai 2019)

Hallo empty,

das Programm sieht an sich gut aus.
Bei dem Com Port kann man sich an die Beschreibung der Bibliothek halten:

Nummer der verwendeten seriellen
Schnittstelle
Voreinstellung= 2
1 -> Interne Service-Schnittstelle
2 -> 1. gesteckte serielle Busklemme
3 -> 2. gesteckte serielle Busklemme

Das Modul 750-652 sollte für die Nutzung des Bausteins "FbThermokonSTC65_RS485_EVC" auf 24 Byte Prozessabbild Größe eingestellt werden im I/O Check unter "PA Größe"  zu finden.
In der Steuerungskonfiguration sollte ebenfalls das entsprechende Modul ausgewählt werden.

Für eine weitere Beschreibung können wir den Anwendungshinweis Enocean_06 und die Bibliotheksbeschreibung empfehlen.
https://www.wago.com/de/d/7190
https://www.wago.com/de/d/10726


----------



## empty79 (7 Mai 2019)

Danke für die Antworten,

ich hab noch den Kompatibilitätsmodus deaktiviert (DIP 2.3) nun wird alles erkannt

Gruß empty


----------



## Maiggl (6 April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hänge mich mit meiner Frage mal an diesen thread an, weil sie zu diesem Thema passt.
Ich habe das Thermokon ST65-485 EVC, einen Hoppe SecuSignal Fenstergriff und eine Wago 750-880.
Ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass überhaupt irgendetwas funktioniert. Als serielle Klemme verwende ich eine 750-653 Klemme.
Geht das überhaupt? Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die 750-652 Klemme verwendet werden sollte. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Klemmen?
Welche lib sollte ich am besten verwenden? 
Versucht habe ich es mit der Enocean_06.lib.
Am Thermokon-Baustein bekomme ich als feedback nur eine 226, bzw E2, was nach Doku den Fehler "ENOCEAN_ERROR_BUSY" bedeutet.
Als Comport habe ich die 3 gewählt, da ich noch eine 750-652-Klemme im RS232 mode ​davor stecken habe. 
Enoceanport steht auf 1.

Vielen Dank schon mal

maiggl


----------



## ClMak (7 April 2020)

Hallo,

ich denke dir ist ein blöder Fehler unterlaufen. Offensichtlich hast Du die Eingänge bPortEnocean und bCOM_PORT_NR vertauscht.
Die müssen genau umgekehrt am Baustein verbunden werden. 

Die Bibliothek Enocean_06 ist okay. Die Klemme 750-653/003-000 ist auch okay aber nicht optimal. Die Klemme ist ist der Vorgänger der Klemme 750-652 und hat einen geringeren Datendurchsatz.
Sollte aber für die Anwendung problemlos funktionieren.

VG


----------



## Maiggl (8 April 2020)

Danke für die Antwort, ClMak.

das stimmt, die Eingänge waren vertauscht. 
Allerdings ändert es nichts daran, wenn sie tausche...


----------



## ClMak (9 April 2020)

Hast du schon den Verbindung zwischen Thermokon Gatway und serieller Klemme überprüft
Wie ist das angeschlossen? 

VG


----------



## Maiggl (12 April 2020)

Angeschlossen habe ich es so, wie im angehängten Bild. Ist das so auch für die 750-653/003-000 korrekt?


A und B habe ich auch mal getauscht, ändert nichts. 

Die Leitung zwischen der Wago und dem Gateway ist etwa 20 m lang und es gibt zwei Klemmstellen.
Ich werde morgen mal überprüfen, ob die Leitung 1:1 am gateway ankommt.


----------



## Maiggl (13 April 2020)

Jetzt habe ich das STC65 direkt (1m Leitung) an der 750-653 Klemme angeschlossen.
Das ändert leider gar nichts.
Ich bin gerade ratlos.


----------



## wolfi-sps (14 April 2020)

Hallo Maiggl,
oben ist vom WAGO Support das noch beschrieben.
Hast du die Karte auf 24 byte eingestellt?
Wolfgang


----------



## Maiggl (14 April 2020)

Diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit habe ich von Beginn an vermisst.
Bei mir gibt es im IO-Check keine Schaltffäche "PA".
Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass ich die 750-653/003-000 anstatt der 750-652 Klemme verwende?
Bei "Datenbytes zum (P)FC" kann nur zwischen "3*" und "5" wählen. Wenn ich das auf 5 stelle, beeinflusst das DI von anderen Klemmen...also lasse ich das lieber auf 3 stehen.


----------



## wolfi-sps (14 April 2020)

Wenn du online gehst - was steht in der Hardware configuration? Wie oben von mir beschrieben.
Kannst du die Karte mal alleine in den Controller stecken ohne die restlichen Karten?


----------



## wolfi-sps (14 April 2020)

Wenn du online gehst - was steht in der Hardware configuration? Wie oben von mir beschrieben.
Kannst du die Karte mal alleine in den Controller stecken ohne die restlichen Karten?


----------



## wolfi-sps (14 April 2020)

Sorry - ausversehen zweimal


----------



## Maiggl (14 April 2020)

Das kann ich erst heute Abend anschauen, was in der Hardware configuration steht.
Theoretisch könnte ich natürlich die Karte alleine in den Controller stecken, aber das ist ein gewisser Aufwand, den ich bis jetzt noch zu vermeiden versuche.
Wenn ich das mache, geht im Haus gar nichts mehr...


----------



## wolfi-sps (14 April 2020)

Ok - sonst hilft nur noch der WAGO Support


----------



## holgermaik (14 April 2020)

Die Karte hat ein festes PA von 16Byte. Was mich etwas stört ist "kontinuierliches Senden". Du willst doch auch empfangen oder?
Sind die Brücken für Halbduplex drin?


----------



## ClMak (14 April 2020)

Kannst Du einmal dein Programm als PN schicken.
Die Einstellung "kontinuierliches Senden" ist okay und spielt keine Rolle.

VG
ClMak


----------



## Maiggl (14 April 2020)

Danke nochmal für die Antworten.
Ist das ein Problem, wenn die Karte ein festes PA von 16 Byte hat für diesen Fall?

Mit Brücken für Halbduplex meinst du die Verbindung zwischen TxD und Rxd, bzw. -RxD und -TxD, oder?
Ja, die sind drin.

Ein Screenshot der Steuerungskonfiguration ist angehängt.

Maiggl


----------



## ClMak (14 April 2020)

Ich glaube das Problem erkannt zu haben.
 Im Screenshot ist zu sehen, dass du die 750-652 Klemme mit 48 Byte eingefügt hast. *Ist die Klemme wirklich auf 48 Byte eingestellt*?
Normalerweise ist die Klemme auf 24 Byte konfiguriert. Wenn du an dieser Konfiguration nichts geändert haben solltest, dann musst du die 750-652 auch mit 24 Byte in die Steuerungskonfiguration einfügen. Wenn du das nicht machst, dann wird das nachfolgende PA fehlerhaft von dieser Konfiguration überschrieben.

Hoffe das war die Ursache...

VG


----------



## Maiggl (14 April 2020)

Die Klemme 750-652 ist tatsächlich auch im IO-Check auf 48 Byte eingestellt.
Ich habe das PA der 750-652 in der Konfiguration und in IO-Check auf 24 Byte geändert.
Leider bringt das auch keinen Unterschied. war ja auch zu erwarten.


----------



## ClMak (15 April 2020)

Dann solltest Du den Wago Support kontaktieren.
Aus meiner Sicht ist das Gateway oder das serielle Modul defekt oder es liegt noch irgendwo im Programm (Zykluszeit, überlappende Zugriffe etc.).
Ich habe so leider keine Idee mehr.

VG


----------



## Maiggl (15 April 2020)

Danke für die Tipps bis hier her.
Ich besorge mir eine 750-652 und versuche es mit dieser.
Wenn ich weiß woran es liegt, melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Maiggl (8 Mai 2020)

kurzes Update.
Mit der Klemme 750-652 ging es zunächst auch nicht. Das Verhalten war genauso wie zuvor.
Nun habe ich von Thermokon die BIAS-Platine zugeschickt bekommen und gestern eingebaut.
Und Siehe da, es kommt kein Fehler mehr. Die Kommunikation scheint zu funktionieren.
Allerdings zeigt der Baustein in codesys an, dass der Kompatibilitätsmodus eingeschaltet ist, 
obwohl alle DIP-Schalter auf OFF stehen und somit auch der Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeschaltet sein müsste.
Hat dafür jemand einen Erklärungsansatz?


----------



## wagodomo (22 November 2020)

...c'est peut être le firmware du STC65 qui n'est pas le bon. Il faut le 3.02.


----------

